# Can anyone ID these pedals?



## Bicycleface (Sep 29, 2015)

Gonna try these here instead of general discussion. Do these THB pedals look like 20's motorbike pedals? Anyone have any info? Much thanks.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 29, 2015)

Looks pretty early, but are they 9/16" or 1/2"?


----------



## bricycle (Sep 29, 2015)

Don't know....


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 29, 2015)

Whatever they are, they're cool.


----------



## pelletman (Sep 29, 2015)

Those are very similar to the pedals on this bike

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?12526-1893-Majestic-Light-Roadster


----------



## catfish (Sep 29, 2015)

They kind of look like chief pedals. I could use them if you want to sell them. Let me know.   Catfish


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 29, 2015)

catfish said:


> They kind of look like chief pedals. I could use them if you want to sell them. Let me know.   Catfish




Yup, my thoughts exactly.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 29, 2015)

"These have bricycles" logo on them.....


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 29, 2015)

I wonder if T.H.B. could be The Hulbut Brothers.  They do look similar to the bike in the thread Dave linked.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 29, 2015)

dfa242 said:


> I wonder if T.H.B. could be The Hulbut Brothers.  They do look similar to the bike in the thread Dave linked.




Probably, couldn't find anything on Google search...


----------



## bombollis (Sep 29, 2015)

I've seen heavy duty split blocks like these on early motorcycles


----------



## Bicycleface (Sep 29, 2015)

I just checked and they are 9/16". I'm also leaning towards them being from something like that early roadster.  For now in going to hang onto them and see if I can solve the mystery. Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Bicycleface (Sep 29, 2015)

Wow! They do look real close to that motorcycle's pedals.


----------

